# Dropper Post anodizing concerns?



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Droppers are expensive so should I not run one if I have a seat bag that straps around the anodized tubing? Will it wear the anodizing off?


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Wolftooth Valais might help, but yes, you can expect wear to the post wherever the seat bag contacts it.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

It isn't the anodizing wearing off that you need to be concerned about. That stanchion is a very precise piece of machining that needs to stay clean and unscratched. When you stick a seat bag strap around it you are inviting dust and grit to get between the strap and the post and scratch big grooves into it. I really really wouldn't do it if I were you.

Like Albeant said, the Valais, if set up on a clean dropper, should give you a surface to which you can strap, without damaging your dropper.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

How big is the seat bag? Ortlieb makes a, albeit small, saddle bag (dry bag, actually) that doesn't rely on a strap around the seat post. The "Micro Two". Their "Saddle-Bag Two" is a little larger, but does have a seat post strap. But it looks like it sits pretty high on the post, and may stay clear of where you max out your dropper. Might be an option as well, unless you need a larger seat pack.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I used to wrap a clean rag around the dropper and then strap the seat bag over top that. It worked since I didn't have enough clearance to use the dropper anyways. But my preference was generally to put a rigid post back on the bike, which also saved some weight.


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

I used a Lizard Skins neoprene chainstay protector (https://lizardskins.com/mtb/bike-protection/large-neoprene-chainstay-protector-1) paired the Revelate Designs Visacha bag (now Terrapin 14L?) with great success during a Colorado Trail thru-bike. No wear on the dropper after ~600 miles. The chainstay protector did an awesome job. You just need to cut it to size to match your bag's seat post strap and allow a bit of room for drop. You'll only get a few inches of drop with this setup, but it beats having no dropper. If you go this route, just make sure you regularly check that no rocks and dirt are getting between the neoprene cover and your post.

If you want a solution that allows you to ride a little harder, Bedrock bags makes the Black Dragon (https://www.bedrockbags.com/gear/black-dragon-dropper-seat-bag) and Revelate Designs makes the Vole (https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/seat-bags/Vole) to adress the dropper concerns. These are both a bit smaller than the non-dropper versions of these bags. I bought the Black Dragon after my CT trip and I like it a lot as it allows for nearly full dropper travel. It forced me to pack a little lighter, too!


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

I must have missed this thread and started a similar one. A Valais was a good option suggested by Vik. Note that the new Revelate Vole uses a Valais, as in it ships with one and is designed for exactly this piece.

https://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/standard-saddle-bag-dropper-post-1099095.html


----------



## PornstarRyan (Mar 22, 2018)

The Black Dragon also uses the Valais. The Valais is definitely an awesome accessory whether you're using a bag that's designed for it or another bag that works with it.

Just be careful that the strap on the bag you intend to use with the Valais isn't too wide as the Valais is meant for a fairly skinny strap. The strap on a Revelate Terrapin or Visacha is too wide for the Valais without rigging something up. I guess you could mount two Valais(es?) for a wider strap.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

GlazedHam said:


> Droppers are expensive so should I not run one if I have a seat bag that straps around the anodized tubing? Will it wear the anodizing off?












My first thought is make sure you have enough tire clearance [especially if it's a FS bike] to make using a dropper worthwhile.

If you can actually lower the saddle a reasonable amount with a seat bag attached get the WT Valais.










Another option I am using on my new bikepacking rig [hardtail] is to fit a dropper and brazeons for a rear rack so I can strap a dry bag to the rear rack and use the dropper without thinking about it.

Photos are not my bike, but they give you the flavour of what I am talking about.

Skyler's DaamBuilt Custom Bikepacking Rig - BIKEPACKING.com

For this ^^^^ light a load you can attach a rear rack with P-Clips to a bike without brazeons.


----------

